# Chilly vs Favre



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Alright, I'm sure you've seen the Chilly vs Favre drama on ESPN or anywhere else for that matter. Chilly was upset with Favre changing plays at line.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=4767366

Minnesota is a running football team, but let's face it, something is wrong with Adrian Peterson. I think he's carrying an injury without saying anything. He rarely breaks anything (let alone gets more than a couple yards, if that), and if he does, he gets run down. Chester seems to be running better the past 3-4 games.

So personally I'd like to see the passing game setup the running game instead of in reverse. Adrian needs the field to spread out to at least crack the line, and why can't Favre just throw quick slants and stuff he's good at all day long when needed?

Personally I haven't been too happy with the play calling this year. Even the announcers some games were making fun of them...remember all the reverses? But I just don't think they always play the team's strengths.

So what do you think?


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

I think the Queens suck and I'm sure they'll choke it all away like they always do. Who knows though, maybe they will win the big one, right after they move to LA in 2012. Afterall, the North Stars couldn't win the Cup untill they moved to Dallas.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Their record is a result of playing a lot of bad team like Detoilet twice, St Loius, Cleveland, Seattle, San Fran, Carolina......oh wait, they lost that one........


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

The quarterback should have the right to call whatever play he wants to at the line of scrimmage. That is what makes a great team, being able to read the defense and adjust if necessary. IMO Childress should keep his mouth shut and take notes from Farve and maybe someday he will be able to call a good play. Asking them to run the ball with 7 or 8 guys in the box is just stupid!

Now with that said, it doesn't matter what play is called, if you don't execute it they aren't going to be successful. The offensive line has been pretty bad for about 5 or 6 weeks now. Whose fault is that? I would say the offensive line and head coach. Rather than benching McKinnie, why didn't they give him some help on Peppers. Have a tightend over there or chip him with a back!

I would much rather have Farve running this team than Childress. Cripes, how many playoff games has Childress won....ZERO!!! Why the he!! did they give him an extension?????

:eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Colt said:


> Their record is a result of playing a lot of bad team like Detoilet twice, St Loius, Cleveland, Seattle, San Fran, Carolina......oh wait, they lost that one........


Yup.....but you forgot that they played the Pukettes twice.Oh wait....they won those 2 also. :rollin:

Don't forget the Puketts played the exact same schedule except for Dallas and Tampa.....oh yeah half of Tampa's 2 wins are against the Pukes. :bop: :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> The quarterback should have the right to call whatever play he wants to at the line of scrimmage. That is what makes a great team, being able to read the defense and adjust if necessary. IMO Childress should keep his mouth shut and take notes from Farve and maybe someday he will be able to call a good play. Asking them to run the ball with 7 or 8 guys in the box is just stupid!
> 
> Now with that said, it doesn't matter what play is called, if you don't execute it they aren't going to be successful. The offensive line has been pretty bad for about 5 or 6 weeks now. Whose fault is that? I would say the offensive line and head coach. Rather than benching McKinnie, why didn't they give him some help on Peppers. Have a tightend over there or chip him with a back!
> 
> ...


I totally disagree.Chilli is the HEAD COACH.....he makes the decision who plays and who doesn't.Favre was out of line.Second,you don't air that stuff in an after game news conference.From what I've heard....Farve is changing the plays from runs to passes.Pederson only carried the ball 12 and 13 times against Arizona and Carolina.

That said.....why didn't the offensive coaches give the tackles some help?Every team the Vikes play is double and triple teaming Allen.Why didn't the coaches make a change when Peppers was beating both the right and left tackle to give Favre more time?


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Colt said:
> 
> 
> > Their record is a result of playing a lot of bad team like Detoilet twice, St Loius, Cleveland, Seattle, San Fran, Carolina......oh wait, they lost that one........
> ...


The Pukes are not a very good team. Once again, their record is a result of playing bad teams, same as the Queenies.

I'm gonna love watching both the Pukes and the Queens lose in the playoffs. For the next year, I'll be listening to these people here :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: I think the only other team than those two I hate more are the Pats, and they are gonna lose also. Pittsburgh pretty much sucks azz this year also and the butt bumbpers in San Fran have an aweful team once again. Hey, this is turning out to be a good season.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

KEN W said:


> HUNTNFISHND said:
> 
> 
> > The quarterback should have the right to call whatever play he wants to at the line of scrimmage. That is what makes a great team, being able to read the defense and adjust if necessary. IMO Childress should keep his mouth shut and take notes from Farve and maybe someday he will be able to call a good play. Asking them to run the ball with 7 or 8 guys in the box is just stupid!
> ...


Ken, this is why Favre is a jerk. It's all about him instead of team. You are 100% correct. It's Childress' team, not Favres. Besides, in a couple of years when the Vikes move to LA, Childress will still be the coach, and Diva Quatro will be in Missippi


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikes will not move to LA....LA will buy the Jags and move them.NFL should have put that team in LA in the first place instead of Jacksonville.They are playing in front of an empty stadium and yet they still have a good chance to make it as a wildcard.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

So if Chilly calls a running play and the defense has 8 in the box you think Farve should just hand it off to watch AP run into the back of his linemen? That's just stupid!

I agree if the coach wants to take him out then take him out, but live with the consequences too. This team couldn't get it done the last 3 years with Jackson, what makes you think they will this year.

I say let Farve make adjustments at the line when necessary and tell the dang linemen to start blocking and earn their salaries!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Who said Favre shouldn't make adjusments at the line of scrimmage?But C+hildress is the coach and can remove him at any time.Plus you don't air your differences in public.Favre is the one who should keep his mouth shut.That's where we seem to disagree.....not that the QB changes the plays.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

My inside tracks to the Vikings say that you're all fair weather fans. They're saying don't forget the vikes have won 11 games. word is the offensive line isn't opening up the lane for AP and that's where the trouble is lying right now. The childress-favre nues is no nues and just being blown out of proportion.. we all know the media. Anyway, that's the word from my girls


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice daughters you have there.They might just take out minds off the Chilli/Favre issue.


----------



## Cyberdude (Dec 28, 2009)

Few people are willing to admit it but the answer to the Minnesota Vikings current problems are simple... let Favre call the plays.
Yes, all the plays, just like Payton Manning.
Favre's got the experience.
He's gonna have more confidence at the line of scrimmage and during the play if it's a play he believes in.
Childress' desire to control Favre could cost him a chance at a Lombardi Trophy.
Chill out Chilly... and let Brett do his thing!


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Cyberdude said:


> Few people are willing to admit it but the answer to the Minnesota Vikings current problems are simple... let Favre call the plays.
> Yes, all the plays, just like Payton Manning.
> Favre's got the experience.
> He's gonna have more confidence at the line of scrimmage and during the play if it's a play he believes in.
> ...


It also doesn't help that your RB has butterfingers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

After the loss to Da Bears, this makes like 6 weeks in a row that Ol' Butterfingers didn't rush for 100 yards. I thought he was the greatest RB of all time?????????????????


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

He does lead in fumbles over the past few years. Of course that's a great defense too that gives up 36 to Da Bears.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

So many fingers to point during that game. Not sure what was going on with the offense during the first half. Almost wonder if Brett was trying to prove a point to Chilly. Ill run your way the first half, oops didn't put up any points. See what I can do if I run it my way. Not saying that happened but maybe??? Over all though, they need to get their act together. Both lines did nothing, there was no tackling, and how does a receivor get that wide open with the game on the line. They will be one and done if they don't get their act together.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

hntnmn23 said:


> So many fingers to point during that game. Not sure what was going on with the offense during the first half. Almost wonder if Brett was trying to prove a point to Chilly. Ill run your way the first half, oops didn't put up any points. See what I can do if I run it my way. Not saying that happened but maybe??? Over all though, they need to get their act together. Both lines did nothing, there was no tackling, and how does a receivor get that wide open with the game on the line. They will be one and done if they don't get their act together.


I couldn't agree more! Let Farve run the offense, Chilly has enough problems with the defense and special teams now! Man, the tackling and pass defense is pathetic as well as the kick coverage! Giving up 36 points to Da Bears is unexceptable!!!

And please, please do not give the ball to AP with the game on the line! Taylor should have been the back in the game during OT! They may need to think about trading AP in the offseason. He fumbles almost as much as Culpepper used too!


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> They may need to think about trading AP in the offseason. He fumbles almost as much as Culpepper used too!


Thats funny, I was thinking the same thing this morning. As much good as he does, he coughs it up way to much. But in reality we would give him up then we spend the next few years wishing we had him back. He needs to learn to just go down sometimes and not fight for that extra yard all the time. Most of the time when he gives it up, its when he already is being stopped and he is pushing for one or two extra yards. Kinda of a catch 22 cause he used to squirt out of those bunches but I think atleast now when its crunch time, he needs to take what he gets and go down. He was lungeing for more yesterday when that ball got knocked loose. Could be looking at a different out come if he would have taking the 10 yards instead of pushing for 13.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree.....Chilli's way the first half.....0 points.Favre's way the second half.....30 points.Vikes will be just fine.They will still beat the Giants and the Cowboys will beat the Eagles......all Vikes playoff games will be in a dome.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hntnmn23 said:


> So many fingers to point during that game. Not sure what was going on with the offense during the first half. Almost wonder if Brett was trying to prove a point to Chilly. Ill run your way the first half, oops didn't put up any points. See what I can do if I run it my way. Not saying that happened but maybe??? Over all though, they need to get their act together. Both lines did nothing, there was no tackling, and how does a receivor get that wide open with the game on the line. They will be one and done if they don't get their act together.


I agree. I mean really....they started the game on 3 running plays - 3 and out. You could see the frustration in Bret's eyes the first half.

The worse thing the Vikings did was extend Chilly's contract this season, I think it went to his head.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sure wish they would have gone Favre's way the whole game. Sure would have made work a lot easier in an office full of Bears fans. uke:


----------



## blacklabs2 (Aug 2, 2009)

Too bad Da Bears dropped at least two INTs, closer to 3 in the final 2 drives of the 4th Qtr...game should have been over long before OT.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i hope they move. bought them one stadium and it still wasn't good enough. now they want another new stadium. don't tell me this doesn't cost us taxpayers money. if it needs legislative approval they are spending our money. A.P. should learn to hold onto the ball. he carries it like a 5th grader in flag football. can't wait until they move. Childish is an idiot as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

6162rk said:


> i hope they move. bought them one stadium and it still wasn't good enough. now they want another new stadium. don't tell me this doesn't cost us taxpayers money. if it needs legislative approval they are spending our money. A.P. should learn to hold onto the ball. he carries it like a 5th grader in flag football. can't wait until they move. Childish is an idiot as far as i'm concerned.


It will happen soon. Their lease on the Metrodome/Mall of America Field or whatever they call that joke of a stadium is up after the 2011 season. The Vikes owner does not want to renew the lease and the ownership of the stadium isn't coming down in asking price. Plus the MN state lawmakers have stated they will NOT pursue tax $ for a new stadium. Recently, some of the players publicly stated they think they are moving to LA. The stadium in LA already has purple and yellow seating (no kidding). It's incredibly obvious what is about to happen to Minnesota.......again. 2012 the MN Vikes become the LA Vikes. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I agree that Peterson fumbles too much but Taylor isn't perfect. The year he was the starter, he fumbled when the Vikes were trying to run out the clock against the Bears. Bears recovered and drove for the winning TD.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

blacklabs2 said:


> Too bad Da Bears dropped at least two INTs, closer to 3 in the final 2 drives of the 4th Qtr...game should have been over long before OT.


Leber dropped 2 and Winfield 1....sounds kind of even.Plus the officials missed a face mask on Pederson's fumble and bigtime pass interference on a pass to Rice that would have kept a drive going.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Colt said:


> 6162rk said:
> 
> 
> > i hope they move. bought them one stadium and it still wasn't good enough. now they want another new stadium. don't tell me this doesn't cost us taxpayers money. if it needs legislative approval they are spending our money. A.P. should learn to hold onto the ball. he carries it like a 5th grader in flag football. can't wait until they move. Childish is an idiot as far as i'm concerned.
> ...


Won't happen. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

The people building the stadium in LA won't take a team unless they own it.Ziggy likes it to much to sell them.Jacksonville will be in LA.Plus no way will Minn let them leave.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm becoming a fair weather fan...


----------

